# Congrats to Antonio Duckman Jones



## greg@teamlivewire (Jul 22, 2011)

Congrats on winning the Georgia State One-Man Meat contest.  I kept him up til 4am this morning shooting bows off my back porch to try to give Georgia guys a shot at him.  Good times.


----------



## Burritoboy (Jul 22, 2011)

Ditto, he was truly outstanding.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 22, 2011)

duckman jones is sick on a call. he sounded great.


----------



## Drake1807 (Jul 23, 2011)

Did Antonio and Keith blow together in the team meat? If so, anyone got a video? Both of them boys can give a call a fit.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jul 23, 2011)

Burritoboy said:


> Ditto, he was truly outstanding.



While watching the contest last night, I was sitting behind a fellow wearing a stetson with a turkey spur hatband. Was that you or do you know who it was? Keith and Antonio were fantastic. In fact the top 6 were all outstanding.


----------



## clent586 (Jul 23, 2011)

That is the first time I have heard him blow in person and he is an outstanding call operator for sure! I am just glad Keith beat Trevor....


----------



## Burritoboy (Jul 23, 2011)

DeweyDuck said:


> While watching the contest last night, I was sitting behind a fellow wearing a stetson with a turkey spur hatband. Was that you or do you know who it was? Keith and Antonio were fantastic. In fact the top 6 were all outstanding.



Nope not me. I saw that guys hat too, but it was not me underneath.


----------



## stowe (Jul 23, 2011)

Well I got in that contest and it was quite humbling. They shut me down quick. Seems I have alot to learn about competiton calling, its not just making the sounds. Those top five or six were out of this world good on a call no doubt but I was under the impression it was a GA calling contest and I think all but one of the guys in the final round were from different states.  Any way lessons learned and I had fun. I hope my actual duck calling works better than my competition.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 23, 2011)

Stowe, you ain't gotta be a champion duck caller to be a great duck hunter. 

A mallard hen wouldn't win a duck calling competition, just as long the ducks like like what they hear, that's all that matters.


----------



## stowe (Jul 23, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Stowe, you ain't gotta be a champion duck caller to be a great duck hunter.
> 
> A mallard hen wouldn't win a duck calling competition, just as long the ducks like like what they hear, that's all that matters.



Well  I typicaly can get the ducks to the blind but between my nerves, inexperience, and the phenominal competition I blew it (no pun intended) at the competition (maybe next year)


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 23, 2011)

Stowe looks like you live close to me. We might should get together and practice. Not many people around here call in competitions.


----------



## stowe (Jul 23, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> Stowe looks like you live close to me. We might should get together and practice. Not many people around here call in competitions.


 sounds good what part of covington do you live? I am out near Jackson lake


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey at least you went,tried, and learned. To me that is something good job. I wish I could have gone to see the show. Playing catch up. I am happy for the winners.
Larry


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 23, 2011)

I live off of 81 in Livingston willows subdivision. I'm a teacher at Alcovy High school and I coach Baseball there.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 24, 2011)

greg@teamlivewire said:


> Congrats on winning the Georgia State One-Man Meat contest.  I kept him up til 4am this morning shooting bows off my back porch to try to give Georgia guys a shot at him.  Good times.



Congrats to the Duckman, look forward to seeing you and him round T-Giving.....


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 24, 2011)

yellowduckdog said:


> Congrats to the Duckman, look forward to seeing you and him round T-Giving.....




hey  what about me ???  i like to hunt to ..lol


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Jul 24, 2011)

Gonna be good.  I was out there week before last. 90% in rice.  The farms look awesome.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 27, 2011)

*Wins natl n Stuttgart*

AJ wins worlds last night.  Good for him


----------



## duckcutter788 (Nov 27, 2011)

correction he won the Worlds.


----------



## Drake1807 (Nov 27, 2011)

Congratulations to him! He is dang good.


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Nov 28, 2011)

Won it in 3 rounds.  Didn't even have to blow in the 4th.  Dominating performance.  His nerves must have had his stomach upset earlier in the week.  Boy can move when he needs to drop his waders.  LOL


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 28, 2011)

greg@teamlivewire said:


> Won it in 3 rounds.  Didn't even have to blow in the 4th.  Dominating performance.  His nerves must have had his stomach upset earlier in the week.  Boy can move when he needs to drop his waders.  LOL



You and I both know thats not what upset his stomach..


----------

